# B&Q 15% Off Everything Sale



## Smashbox (20 Apr 2009)

As title says, pretty much everything in B&Q has 15% off at the moment

Excluded items mentioned below.

[broken link removed]


----------



## mosstown (20 Apr 2009)

smashbox, would you happen to know if B&Q is doing 50% off their cooke & lewis kitchens in ireland like they are in the UK ?


----------



## Smashbox (20 Apr 2009)

I will certainly check my little book that I picked up!!


----------



## Smashbox (20 Apr 2009)

Answer = No, I think. It seems to be 15% off any kitchens, but no 50% off.

Can't be 100% sure though as I didnt visit that department.


----------



## mosstown (20 Apr 2009)

thanks smashbox. i was in B&Q Athlone over the Easter whilst on hols from London. It would appear that there is a substantial difference in prices between B&Q in the UK and Ireland.
anyway, we have an appointment with our local B&Q tomorrow evening to purchase the classic oak kitchen from the cooke & lewis range for our main kitchen and utility room in our new build in the Midlands. we are sending over a small mountain of stuff to ireland in a few months and already we have made huge savings even after the cost of the removal service.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

Athlone is my local store, the staff are great there.

Yep, the price differences can be unreal.


----------



## Murt10 (2 May 2009)

It just shows the power of advertising and perception. I was quite surprised to find that Atlantic was cheaper with a couple of items that I bought in B&Q.

For pure badness, because there was a lot of extra hassle involved, I returned the items to B&Q, obtained a refund, and bought the items in Atlantic.


Murt


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 May 2009)

Murt10 said:


> It just shows the power of advertising and perception. I was quite surprised to find that Atlantic was cheaper with a couple of items that I bought in B&Q.
> 
> For pure badness, because there was a lot of extra hassle involved, I returned the items to B&Q, obtained a refund, and bought the items in Atlantic.
> 
> ...


 
I enjoy shopping in B&Q but I agree that Atlantic are very good in some areas. Their Blackpool store in Cork is a fine outlet and they have a wide range of household items also.


----------



## LFC Murphy (13 May 2009)

Hi there, 

There is a promotion with I believe, Denny Sausages where you get 15% off. It states on the ticket that it can be used on top of current inhouse promotions. However I talked to customer service and they refused to add uo the Denny deal of 15% with the current May deal of 10% off. They claimed that the May deal was NOT a promotion!

Is there any number etc to air my annoyance at?


----------

